# New Potential



## NY.Light (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi.

Joined this forum a few weeks ago, but just found this section.  Currently, I am not old enough to petition a lodge in my jurisdiction (NY; I'm 19, and the minimum age here is 21).  After doing a lot of research, and trying to avoid spoilers, I am sure I want to petition a lodge here in Manhattan as soon as I can, hopefully St. John's Lodge No. 1.  Anyways, just wanted to introduce myself and say I look forward to learning what I can.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!
I recommend reaching out to the Brethren of the lodge now, regardless of your age. If it's going to be a good fit, you will have friends and supporters when it comes time to petition.
Best wishes on your Journey!


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 12, 2014)

NYS hasn't switched to age 18 yet?  Most states have over the years.  Just one of those jurisdictional differences.

Check out the Order of the Demolay in the meantime.


----------



## Willys (Aug 12, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> NYS hasn't switched to age 18 yet?  Most states have over the years.  Just one of those jurisdictional differences.
> 
> Check out the Order of the Demolay in the meantime.


Exactly what I was thinking, look into DeMolay.  Check with t. John's Lodge No. 1 to see if they have a local chapter.  And while your at it, inquire with the Lodge if they have any _Open Meetings,_ even if just an Officer installation ceremony.  Usually the public is welcome to an installation and would give you an exposure to Lodge hierarchy.


----------



## NY.Light (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. The little I have looked into DeMolay though, I think it was be a bit odd joining at my age.  I think DeMolay is a great group (the little I know of it), but joining so late in the game... I don't know. I figure I might as well just wait for a regular masonic experience.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Look forward to your future posts.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 22, 2014)

NY.Light said:


> Hi.
> 
> Joined this forum a few weeks ago, but just found this section.  Currently, I am not old enough to petition a lodge in my jurisdiction (NY; I'm 19, and the minimum age here is 21).  After doing a lot of research, and trying to avoid spoilers, I am sure I want to petition a lodge here in Manhattan as soon as I can, hopefully St. John's Lodge No. 1.  Anyways, just wanted to introduce myself and say I look forward to learning what I can.
> 
> ...


My advice is look into DeMolay I wish I would have known it existed as a kid it would do a lot of good.


----------

